# Potenciometro sencillo sirve para amplificador?



## Razy59 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hola amigos de la comunidad, desde hace unas semanas estoy realizando un circuito para un amplificador de 400w, pero no encuentro potenciometros dobles o logaritmicos como le llaman en algunos lados (que tiene dos 6 patas y dos resistencias que el normal, que solo tiene 3 y una resistencia), mi pregunta es, si puedo conectar uno sencillo o lineal para el control de volumen y otro para el bajo o bass?


----------



## ibdali (Feb 14, 2010)

si, por supuesto que lo puedes hacer, lo que no podrías hacer es controlar con uno común el volumen de ambos canales, pero si controlar el volumen con un potenciometro y el sub con otro, solo que tendrás controles individuales(tipo home)


----------



## Razy59 (Feb 14, 2010)

ok....entonces como iria la conexion del sencillo?, por segun el diagrama (puesto abajo), señala una conexion de 2 pines entre si


----------



## ibdali (Feb 14, 2010)

en el diagrama hay dos canales, y lo que tu deseas es utilizar un control de volumen para el canal y un control de sub.

supongamos que en el diagrama "l" es la entrada y "r" el sub, lo que tienes que hacer es separar en dos potenciometros, uno controla el volumen y otro el sub.


----------

